# Psychrometrics



## gomeybear (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello all,

To those who have taken the PE HVAC exam, what are the rules for writing down problems?  I hear you cant write in anything but the Exam print itself.  So I take that to mean you cant lay out a HVAC process on a psychrometric chart with your pencil?  Ive heard two different things from folks on this, one said you can write on your own psychrometric charts as long as you turn them all in with the test and the other said you cant write on anything at all except the test itself.  Any help is much appreciated!

-Mike


----------



## P-E (Jun 14, 2018)

Assume you won't be able to write on anything you bring in.  That said, we were allowed to put dots on our charts.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 14, 2018)

Best advice I have is to expect to not be able to write in your references, but ASK YOUR PROCTOR(s) once you are there.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Jun 14, 2018)

I did all my chart plotting on the supplied Psychrometric chart that was in the back of the exam.


----------



## Vel2018 (Jun 25, 2018)

I did took the TFS but when I had encountered an HVAC problem, I used my own Psychrometric chart printed on 11x17 and used only ruler and a triangle to see the values. 

But I first compared my chart to the chart supplied to see if its the same jajaja, its one of those things that you want to make sure, makes no sense but I just did it for my peace of mind. Why? Because I see some inconsistencies with the chart I am using to some other charts from other sources.


----------

